# Commande d'un ipad mais envoi de chine



## lya76 (4 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai passé commande pour un ipad air neuf, il y a 2 jours sur un célèbre site français, Price*inis*er, aujourd'hui je reçois le numéro de suivi FEDEX, et je m'aperçois qu'il est envoyé de TSUEN WAN Hong kong. 

Ca m'inquiète un peu, sachant que l'ipad est censé être garantie 1 an par Apple.Sachant que sur l'annonce, le lieu d'expedition ne mentionnait en aucun cas la chine, sinon je n'aurais acheté cet ipad. 

Est-ce que c'est deja arrivé à quelqu'un, d'acheter un produit Apple en France, et que ce soit envoyé de chine ? Si oui, avez vous rencontré un problème pour la garantie ou même un soucis de contrefaçon (quand on entend Hongkong on ne peut s'empêcher de penser contrefaçon) ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## cillab (4 Octobre 2014)

lya76 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai passé commande pour un ipad air neuf, il y a 2 jours sur un célèbre site français, Price*inis*er, aujourd'hui je reçois le numéro de suivi FEDEX, et je m'aperçois qu'il est envoyé de TSUEN WAN Hong kong.
> 
> Ca m'inquiète un peu, sachant que l'ipad est censé être garantie 1 an par Apple.Sachant que sur l'annonce, le lieu d'expedition ne mentionnait en aucun cas la chine, sinon je n'aurais acheté cet ipad.
> ...






 bonjour
oui c'est normal moi pour un échange il est venu de chine via la KORÉE l'afganistan
l'allemagne  et Lyon  satolas  suivi du trak DHL  et oui il voyage


----------



## lya76 (4 Octobre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse, ca me rassure. 

En effet il voyage, il est actuellement a Dubai


----------



## Reivop (4 Octobre 2014)

S'il vient de Hong Kong, tu te retrouveras peut-être avec un chargeur britannique au lieu d'un européen ^^


----------



## cillab (5 Octobre 2014)

bonjour
non elle aura un chargeur europeen


----------



## lya76 (5 Octobre 2014)

oui, j'ai pu lire qu'il arrivait que le chargeur ne soit pas compatible avec nos prise françaises, je verrai bien. Je vous tiens au courant des que je le reçois, normalement demain ou mardi.


----------



## cillab (5 Octobre 2014)

bonjour
 arréte de te faire des films ,ca marche par zones et par pays
avec un peut de chance tu aura une paire de baguettes en plus( chinoise)
BONUS de la maison  LOL


----------



## lya76 (9 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, 
J'ai donc recu mon iPad, j'ai bien un adaptateur prise française et l'iPad est 100% authentique, j'ai vérifié la validité de la garantie sur le site Apple. Merci pour votre aide


----------



## cyerbeau (10 Octobre 2014)

Coucou Lya76

Je suis comme toi !

Ipad mini commander chez PriceMi ...
Vendeur Swissdestock 

C'est pourtant indiquer : Recommandé Colissimo La poste et pourtant j'ai recu un suivi Fedex
A tu eu de la TVA a payé ?


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

Avec DHL ça m'étonnerais pas.. Quand j'ai commandé ma Pebble Smartwatch.. J'ai payé 30 euros à la livraison de taxes.. et elle venais aussi de chine.. 


Les cheminements avec DHL.. J'en peux plus.. T'habites Paris, ton truc est au Royaume Uni, DHL trouve le moyen de te le localiser au Kenya.. ><


----------



## cillab (11 Octobre 2014)

plus precisément en IRLANDE de plus trés sympa échange de mon IPAD 
bien sur venu de chine  acheter sur l'APPLE STORE  pas chez TOTO STORE
rien a payer ni port  ni TVA ( un délire) un moment il faut arreter de raconter n'importe quoi


----------



## RubenF (11 Octobre 2014)

Tout dépend, pour mon cas, c'était 30 euros, mon Oncle Canadien, lui ne paie jamais.


----------

